# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Te snel klaarkomen

## ItsMeDylan

Hallo,

Ik ben 18 jaar en heb last van vroegtijdig klaarkomen, mijn ex-vriendin vond dit totaal geen probleem, ook omdat zij al HEEL snel klaarkwam, en vaak meerdere keren zelfs.

Al die onzin van ergens anders aan denken en die andere domme foefjes werken allemaal niet. Bij mij is het zo dat als ik ben klaargekomen, (wat bij mij al vaak na enkele minuten gebeurd soms korter) dat mijn penis al snel weer stijf kan worden.

Vaak 5/10 minuten na mijn zaadlozing kan die alweer stijf zijn, dan houd ik het ook wel langer vol. Mijn ex-vriendin en ik deden dat dan ook wel is.

Ook werkt alcohol heel goed bij mij, daardoor kan ik soms zelfs HELEMAAL NIET meer klaarkomen. Maarja, dat is een beetje een dure oplossing.

Maar sinds een tijdje heb ik een nieuwe vriendin, die komt VEEL minder makkelijk klaar, en ik moet haar nog gaan vertellen van mijn probleem. Ik vind dit moeilijk om aan haar te vertellen, en schaam me ervoor maar het moet toch gebeuren. Ik weet niet hoe ze gaat reageren. Waarschijnlijk zegt ze dat ze het niet erg vind, maar van binnen gaat ze het wel jammer vinden. Ik vind het tenminste erg vervelend.

Kennen jullie dit probleem? En wat zijn jullie ervaringen? Hoe reageerde jullie vriendin erop? En is die bij jullie ook na 5 minuten ongeveer al weer stijf? Want ik vind dat best wel snel en daardoor kan ik zeg maar voor 'ronde 2' gaan. En dan houd ik het wel lang vol.

Mijn oplossingen zijn tot nu toe:
- Alcohol (niet te veel, gewoon normaal)
- 5/10 minuten wachten en dan voor 'ronde 2' gaan
- Ik ga binnenkort die Durex Performa condooms uitproberen, werken die?
- Aan medische zooi wil ik het liefst nog even afblijven.

Ik vind het alleen moeilijk om het me nieuwe vriendin te vertellen, bij me ex was het niet zo moeilijk, zij kwam ook veel en vooral snel klaar. En we konden elkaar goed. Dus het gesprek verliep dan ook makkelijk en kwamen samen tot oplossingen.

Maarja, iemand die hier wat op wil zeggen/mij wil helpen?

Bedankt.

----------


## johan26

Hoe lastig het ook is, je moet dit met je vriendin bespreken. Dan pas kun je tot een gezamenlijke oplossing komen. 
Ik heb precies hetzelfde, kan na het klaarkomen al heel snel weer. Ik en mijn vriendin kiezen soms voor deze methode. Zij pijpt mij, ik kom klaar en daarna begin ik aan haar te sleutelen en dan is meneer weer enthousiast en kunnen we ervoor gaan.
Ook maak ik gebruik van cremes die je op de penis moet doen, dit doe je een half uur / uur voor de sex op en je orgasme zal afhankelijk per persoon flink uitgesteld worden. Zie het maar als een alcoholvrije oplossing  :Wink:  Het engiste wat de creme doet is de plek verdoven, maar let op: mocht je hiervoor kiezen dan doe er niet teveel van op want dan is het teveel verdoofd en word hij dus niet meer geprikkeld en zal het moeilijk worden om hem stijf te blijven behouden.

Durex performa gaf mij weinig resultaat. 

Succes!

----------

